# Cobra Long Tom 48" Driver



## Andr3w (Dec 3, 2011)

Got this thing due to an impulse buy on eBay the other day brand new for a good price and first chance today to take it to the range. 

It's named after a WW2 cannon and I can report that it lives up to it's name, by far the longest driver I've ever hit. The shaft is low-kick so the ball gets up high and when well struck it just goes into orbit and stays there forever!  I'm going to take it on trackman soon and will report back some numbers. 

Accuracy wise it's really not any different to anything else in fact I had no problem at all hitting it straight. Some may fear the length of the shaft but I say it's worth a shot... you might be surprised


----------



## wull (Dec 3, 2011)

Andr3w said:



			Got this thing due to an impulse buy on eBay the other day brand new for a good price and first chance today to take it to the range. 

It's named after a WW2 cannon and I can report that it lives up to it's name, by far the longest driver I've ever hit. The shaft is low-kick so the ball gets up high and when well struck it just goes into orbit and stays there forever!  I'm going to take it on trackman soon and will report back some numbers. 

Accuracy wise it's really not any different to anything else in fact I had no problem at all hitting it straight. Some may fear the length of the shaft but I say it's worth a shot... you might be surprised 

Click to expand...

i look forward to seeing the results as i might be tempted.i've read quite a few reviews and a lot say the driver doesn't actually feel much longer than the average driver.

my only concern would be shaft replacements if the shaft wasn't ideal for your swing.are upgrade shafts readily available @ 48"?


----------



## DaveM (Dec 4, 2011)

They do some 48" shafts at gameola. Think most are then you trim to size, but not sure.


----------



## Piece (Dec 4, 2011)

I've tried the Long Tom. The shaft is noticeably loooonger! I stood at the range with my heels hanging off the edge. It hit one and it went miles.... Never buy one though as there's no feel and if goes wrong, it will long AND wrong!


----------

